# Rat Diet



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all 

I am new to this forum and need some help
I live in Canada and I currently have one rat. I recently lost two one to a mammary tumor the other respiratory infections. I only have one left and I want her to live a lot longer, she is VERY over weight and she is 1.5 years old.

I need a good weight loss program for her with foods I can buy here. I only have one pet store, pets unlimited. I want something that is easy to feed as I have a bunch of animals.

Thanks
Jenna


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Well... try her on an all natural diet but ration it.. also, you should get your rat a friend, it may prove a little more difficult to properly ration your rats food with a friend, but it may encourage her to be a bit more active which would also help in her weight loss effort...


----------



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

Question! Where and what do you buy for this all natural diet?


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Do you feed your rat any veggies?


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes I just started with veggies, carrots, greens, and beans


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

i just feed ny rats normal "rat and mouse fiesta" food and i give them a boiled egg every now and then. Then I'll give them some cheese or some carrots or green beans. (not all at once lol)... But my rats have a very healthy wieght and don't have any problems. But for your rat to loose weight i would just put a small bowl of rat food in there a boiled egg every now and then. And some veggies. I'm not an expert on their diet but it should help if they eat healthy. Also you deffenatly need to get him a play mate of the same sex. That could make him loose a lot of weight. I would sugest a younger rat probably around 6 weeks old since they have lots of energy and might encourage him play a little more.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

ambernd said:


> i just feed ny rats normal "rat and mouse fiesta" food


This food is not very good for the rats, try switching to Harlan Teklad or Suebee's with a dog food of good quality.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree with Vixie the better food you give the longer the live!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ambernd said:


> i just feed ny rats normal "rat and mouse fiesta" food and i give them a boiled egg every now and then. Then I'll give them some cheese or some carrots or green beans. (not all at once lol)... But my rats have a very healthy wieght and don't have any problems. But for your rat to loose weight i would just put a small bowl of rat food in there a boiled egg every now and then. And some veggies. I'm not an expert on their diet but it should help if they eat healthy. Also you deffenatly need to get him a play mate of the same sex. That could make him loose a lot of weight. I would sugest a younger rat probably around 6 weeks old since they have lots of energy and might encourage him play a little more.


Boiled eggs are very high in fat and protein, so if you're trying to get them to lose weight, eggs probably aren't the way to go. And I agree with the others about the Fiesta junk... There's much better stuff out there.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Vixie said:


> ambernd said:
> 
> 
> > i just feed ny rats normal "rat and mouse fiesta" food
> ...


 Whats wrong with fiesta? I have never heard of Harlan Teklad or Suebee's.... This is the only food they have at the pet store for rats. The rest is just for gerbils and guina pigs.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

It's made by Kaytee which is a very poor quality food. It's full of fillers, mostly corn and grains that go right through your pet and have no nutritional value.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Well basically I feed my rats limited portion of what I hear is no good food, but they love it, and they get a lot of HEALTHY table scraps, actually it would be fair to say that most of their food consists of fruits, veggies, and a bit of meat here and there. So i guess the "no good" food is a treat to them.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Why feed it at all if its no good? :? Just because they love it doesn't mean they should be eating it.


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

ambernd;

Perhaps you should do more research on rats? The pet stores here do not carry good brands of rodent feed, but I research alternatives (before I even got my first rat!) so that I could feed my companions well. Try looking for Nutro Choice Lite dog food. That is what I could find here - mixed with grain mixes and fresh fruits and veggies of course.

Most products found in pet stores seem to be of poor quality. Just think: pet stores recommend pine shavings for rats and other small animals and that crap is toxic to them.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

Chthonicfox said:


> ambernd;
> 
> Perhaps you should do more research on rats? The pet stores here do not carry good brands of rodent feed, but I research alternatives (before I even got my first rat!) so that I could feed my companions well. Try looking for Nutro Choice Lite dog food. That is what I could find here - mixed with grain mixes and fresh fruits and veggies of course.
> 
> Most products found in pet stores seem to be of poor quality. Just think: pet stores recommend pine shavings for rats and other small animals and that crap is toxic to them.


grain mixes as in like farm animal grain???


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't forget about Mazuri! I think it's the best you can buy at a regular pet store. They're just lab blocks, but if you supplement with fruits and veggies (or use them in a Suebee's mix) they're much better than Kaytee.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of mazzuri for the simple fact it is sooo high in protien and fillers. I would try the Nutro Choice Lite dog food first


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

what would you suggest for grain mixes? I can get the nutro choice.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Should I get Nutro Choice Adult Lite Small bites?


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd hold off on giving them dog food, with all the problems that have been happening with contamination.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Contamintaion has only been with wet foods by purina brands. 

as far as grain mixes go I would check out www.ratfanclub.org Debbie D has a GREAT recipe and weekly feeding schedule all there in the helpful info section.

[edit] that is the dog food you want to get as well LoL sorry forgot to answer that question.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, fiesta is basically junk food. Most of it is inedible to rats and it's definately not healthy for a stable diet. I order my harlan teklad blocks from Kim's ark. I got 15 lbs for around $23 includeing shipping! It has lasted a Looooong time so far and I still have around 6-8 lbs left! I have five rats. I think I ordered it late May. So I geuss it's been lasting 1 lb/month/rat which I hear is average. It's not hard to order at all and you help a rat shelter on top of stuff.

Before that, I did suebees and dog food but you got to watch the suebees with fat rats XD They really tend to go all out in eating more with the Suebees than anything else because it's soo tasty for them.

Harlan has a obese rat diet you can order from Kim's Ark. It may take a couple of months but it should help out.

I live in Indy and have only once fed my rats seed mix (when I was new to them and being stupid). I'm always able to find some form of lab block. Mazuri is sold at PetSmart and everyone has low protein veggie dog food. Look for protein levels 14% or less and make sure the first ingrediant isn't corn XD

And don't get Kaytee lab blocks if you find them... they are gross and contain cancer causing preservatives.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

So if I fed her a 75% nutro choice diet with 25% suebees might it be o.k.? She is overweight though.

I can't get total cereal here and it says to substitute with a childrens vitamin/mineral supplement, which one though and do I crush it up? How often would I use a tablet...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

ambernd said:


> grain mixes as in like farm animal grain???


As in puffed rice and oats and cold cereal and such.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you should free feed the dog food perhaps and give a small bowl of suebees once per day. Correct me if I'm wrong on that one like I said I do harlan blocks now with fresh veggies/fruit at night and sometimes the morning as well.

I read a post somewhere else about someone planned feeding their rats. They gave controlled portion or alloted calories everyday instead of free feeding. That makes me nervous. Most of my rat boys are a little plush but not hugely overweight. All except a couple, one has chronic respitory problems and another just seems to put on weight like crazy. I think he has a low metabolism because he runs around like a mad rat lol.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Right now sure is approx 1lb 4 oz She is BIG. LOL

And she has some buckgrease so I don't want to overfeed the protein

So the free feed dog food and a small dish of suebee's once a day?

Right now I feed a not so good grain mix with dried fruit and peanuts and pumpkin seeds, and she was getting TOO MANY TREATs


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> Try looking for Nutro Choice Lite dog food. That is what I could find here - mixed with grain mixes and fresh fruits and veggies of course.


I agree that this is one of the best dog food choices at the moment but you might be able to find a better option if you do some label reading. I am feeding my rats Nutro Choice Lite currently but I was using Solid Gold Holistique Blendz, which is slightly higher in protein. Wellness is also a good brand if you can find one with the right %s. 

I'd say keep her bowl filled with dog food so she always has something to eat but throw it out if it gets too old....better to have smaller amounts available. 

As for the suebee's mix maybe only give a small amount every day but if you notice she's not eating the dog food then cut back. Fresh veggies and fruits would help as well......more veggies of course! 

also she's probably too old to use a wheel (if she's never been exposed to one) but it might be worth a shot! Letting her free roam would also help. Give her lots of places to climb and explore. If you don't have a rat proof area then a hall might work.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

For the most part, Ambernd, you can make a better food with stuff from the grocery store. The food is called Suebee's, and it is actually cheaper in the long run, as well. She came up with the recipe, with help from her vet and a lot of research. It can be high in calories, so you should ration it and supplement the food with lots of fruits and veggies.

Here is what I recommend that you do:

Buy a small bag of Nutro Adult Lite Dog Food

Follow this recipe:

http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

And then feed in moderation!

So much healthier, yummier, cheaper, and crunchier for your rats! :-D


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> So much healthier, yummier, cheaper, and crunchier for your rats!


Exactly  

It would be wise to do what he/she says


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Fink said:


> Right now sure is approx 1lb 4 oz She is BIG. LOL
> 
> And she has some buckgrease so I don't want to overfeed the protein
> 
> ...


That is not overweight LoL she is just a big girl.

I am not totally for the suebees mix but that is just my opinion i like the tofu mix that Debbie D has lined out on her site. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it.
I went to one pet store tonight and they didn't have the nutro I needed...GRR
Try again another place tomorrow 
She was out for 60 mins tonight but she doesn't move when I box her in to a specific area


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> It would be wise to do what he/she says


Thanks. :-D And *She*.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

So all I can find in my city is nutro lite small bites senior and it's only 14% protein
is this o.k.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

That should be fine, you need something with less then 18% protein, so it should be good. Also check the ingredients, if the first one isn't corn that's really good too. 

Emy


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

First ingrediant rice flour, lamb meal, ground rice, rice bran, dried plain Beef Pulp, Poultry Fat, natural flavors, soybean oil etc


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I had a hankering for some dried plain beef pulp the other day........

I think it's a good choice after reading a lot of labels and comparing to teklad.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Is baby food o.k. for rats?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Fink said:


> Is baby food o.k. for rats?


As a treat, yes.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Baby food is a great training treat. Anything on a spoon = trust training!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i think im gonna buy beneful for the rats....when i get money...and then they can have the rat food (kaytee) too....but like mixing them...like a bit of dog food at first and mostly rat food, and then eventually have it be a bit of rat food and mostly dog food....this is a great thread guys.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I wouldn't get the beneful because it has the chicken by products in it get the nutro stuff that fink got it is much better!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

next time i go to work (grocery store) ill read lables and stuff


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I hate to generalize, but I can't think of a single brand of dog food sold at grocery stores that are acceptable. Generally, it is a lot of by-products, corn, animal fat or animal meal (<-- won't go into details, but anything that says this should be avoided like the plague), bone meal...

Also, I wouldn't go with Kaytee. Try Suebee's with the dog food.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

right now im feeding (the mama especially, since she's a mama) tuna, frozen (thawed) corn, frozen (thawed) green beans, cheerios, and some cooked noodles....im in the process of trying to find a good diet for them, but as its the end of the month we have no money and are running out of suitable foods.... also the two boys have kaytee in there incase they need whatever


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

It sounds like you might have too much on your plate... :?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

nah, actually im loving the chance to take care of everyone....i have such a mothering instinct in me that i drive my b/f nuts...lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That may be true, but it can be necessary to live within your means. What if one of them gets sick? How will you get them to the vet?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Forensic said:


> That may be true, but it can be necessary to live within your means. What if one of them gets sick? How will you get them to the vet?


These rats are her neighbours who are living with them temporarily. They aren't her own I believe, she is just trying to give them a better diet than they were getting.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > That may be true, but it can be necessary to live within your means. What if one of them gets sick? How will you get them to the vet?
> ...


I'm not trying to start a fight. But consider that one rat is hers, along with the other animals.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

The internet is hard... no way to read tone of voice or body language. 

I always sit and reread what I've written, hoping that it comes across the way that I mean it... I bet everyone else does the same thing. :roll:


----------

